# Another disgusting, greasy mess cleaned!



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

The exhaust fan over the stove is vent less and seemed to have a stale grease smell to it.

Roger took it apart completely. I set up a plastic topped card table next to the kitchen sink with lots of rags and cleaners. Oy! It was disgusting!

I have to recommend Easy-Off BAM Power Cleaner De-Greaser! Wow! Does that cut the grease! Use plastic gloves! I kept turning the unit in different angles, spraying, letting it sit a minute and wiping it with a wet cloth. By taking it down and putting it on the table, I could reach every area!

When I was happy with the results, I went over every surface again with vinegar and more clean cloths. It sparkles and smells clean!


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

Good going. I wish I had half that energy. I have laundry piling up and dust elephants running around yet I seem to be happy with my current zoo. The joys of spring break. When is Mon?

I love De-solv-it orange oil for greese. it really cuts it like butter on the range hood. glad to know your product also works.


----------

